# I found me a new broadhead



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

:shamrock:I have been a diehard Rage fan for many years. afew weeks ago I was running around Kerrville looking for some stuff to fix my brothers feeders and found a Archery shop. I bought two packs of the SWACKER BH. I hunted a few more days and never seen anything worth shooting. 
Well we went back this weekened trying to get my girlfriends son his first buck. While them two hunted together letting me get some bow hunting in, friday day morning I seen a several young buck and alot of does. Nothing that I cared to shoot. Friday evening was getting better, but I had a horrible wind at my stand and the deer were kind of skidish. I did have a nice 8 pt come in at 22 yard but was always looking at me and when he was turned for a shot there was a small twig in the way.
Saturday morning was opening day of gun season and me and Dylan decided to go sit in my sisters box stand because it was way to cold for him. The feeders never went off and only one deer the morning was uneventful. That afternoon the wind was blowing 50mph and I decided to put them in a box blind and I was going to try to sit in my tree again. 
It wasn't long and the 6 pt and another smaller deer cam to the feeder to eat my hand corn. I watched then for 2 hours until my feeder went off and other deer started to come in to eat. With the drought this year our horn groth has not been very good and in the 14 days that I have hunted I have only seen two shooter bucks and I'm not just meaning horn groth but mature bucks. The body groth is great but the horns are way smaller than last year. And to make things worse two SHOOTER bucks that I had on camera before season was found dead a few hundred yards from my stand the second week of bow season. 
I kept noticing the deer looking to the left of my stand. When I seen the body of this deer through the limbs of my tree I know it was a shooter. He came in all blown up with his ears back showing that he was the KING. He was only a seven point and stopped under my feeder. I let him get a few bits of corn when I drew back. As the arrow went through the deer I seen blood blow out the other side. I watched him as the went through a small patch of trees so I knew the way he went. as I get to my arrow this is what I see.







This is looking at my feeder at the 6pt and doe.







As I stand at the arrow and look in the direction that he went. I see a large blood trail. This was not a hard trail to fallow.







When I get to the trees that I had last seen him, there he was. This is were he bled out. If you look just above him you can see blood and that is what it looked like for the short 50 yards that he went. when I was cleaning him, I pulled out the heart to find that I had cut it in half. I am VERY pleased with the way the swacker performed in the field, but alot more field testing will need to be completed before I make up my mind


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

He doesn't have the biggest horns but he weighed 160#. The normal size bucks go around 120-130#, so he was the mature one.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Lets see the broadhead! I cant see where you shot it.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

The entry hole is just above the white belly line.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

This is a open and closed picture


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

Great job !!!! way to fill the freezer...


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Thoes look more reliable to open than the rages, Did they fly well?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

texwake said:


> Thoes look more reliable to open than the rages, Did they fly well?


They fly like a dart and stronger than the Rage


----------

